# Rice to pigeons



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello, I was wondering if giving my pigeons white rice would be ok? I would be mixing it in. I have never given them seeds from the store.
Southwing


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Southwing said:


> Hello, I was wondering if giving my pigeons white rice would be ok? I would be mixing it in. I have never given them seeds from the store.
> Southwing


There's usually rice in the ready mixed pigeon feeds, but not much. Some say you should give them brown rice or something.....don't really remember. The rice that's in the mixes is just plain old white rice as far as I can tell. I don't know that I would give them a lot of it. I think I've read that it helps them retain water during a race? Boy, I'm a lot of help huh??? LOL
I've never bought rice to add to the mix...........


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks, that is help i will look the retaining water up.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Uncooked rice swells 3 times its original size I believe? When it hits water. So the whole retaining water thing makes sense. It should also take less food to fill the birds up. I don't think white rice is as good for the birds nutrition wise as brown rice. But I'm not sure, I can't remember what I read about it


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can add organic long grain brown rice to the mix, but only two percent to the mix.


----------



## AngelsWingsloft (Dec 24, 2008)

*rice*

long grain white rice is used in bird mixes ,and its good for them , for every 50 pounds of seeds i but 2 lbs of white rice


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Well we have had this discussion before and I will point out that white is of little value. White rice has been striped of its outer coating and that is where all the nutrents are. Brown Rice is the rice to use it is loaded with B vitamins,that are in the brown outer coating, and there for much better to feed our pigeons. I use the short grain Brown rice it is sold at the same place that I buy my regular pigeon feed.I must point out that it is expensive so I use very little.I fed it to my race birds the morning of shipping with other seed and grains that I fed on that day. So use brown rice long or short grain it is much better for your birds. ..GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha, people seem to think birds explode from the rice thrown out at weddings. That's nothing but a myth. The crop is a very stretchy thing and I doubt a bird would eat that much rice at once, to where it would kill them. If that was the case, birds would have a rough time in Asia. I suppose excessive swelling could rupture the crop. That should heal though, and the bird would be fine. Just think, our pigeons are experts at regurgitating things. If their little tummies feel bad from eating too much rice, they should know how to take care of that, haha  I'd rather throw bird seed just from the fact I think birds would rather have a variety of seed than just rice 

Edit: What happened to the post about throwing rice at weddings?


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

george simon said:


> striped of its outer coating and that is where all the nutrents are


Hi George

The outer coating you refer to is it the HUSK/HUL of the rice or the outer layer of the grain itself?

Bezz


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Bezz said:


> Hi George
> 
> The outer coating you refer to is it the HUSK/HUL of the rice or the outer layer of the grain itself?
> 
> Bezz


 Hi BEZZ, It is the outer layer of the grain which is brown and this is removed to make white rice. ....GEORGE


----------

